# Τα παιδιά κάτω στον κάμπο



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2013)

Ένας φίλος μού ζήτησε την αγγλική απόδοση του τραγουδιού του τίτλου. Έγραψα το παρακάτω, αλλά με τρώνε διάφορα σημεία. Καμμιά γνώμη;

_The young boys down in the lowlands, they don't speak as time goes by,
they just dive into the rivers to retrieve the holy cross.
The young boys down in the lowlands, they are hunting down people,
they hack down the heads of people, whether friend they are or foe.

Come oh, daughter of the Moon, daughter of the Morning Star,
come and shine unto our children drops of heavenly caress.
The young boys down in the lowlands, hunting down a crazy man,
with their hands the poor man choke and they burn him in the sea.

The young boys down in the lowlands, they are gathering rosemary,
and the walls of wells they dress up, for the gals to fall inside.
The young boys inside the cornfields, they are laughing at the priest,
and they dress him in his vestments, to the market carrying him.

Come oh, daughter of the Moon, come and light up fires alight,
look how many brave, young, stout guys sleep under the starry night.
The young boys don't have no memories, their ancestors sell off cheap,
and they'll lose all in their grasp, since in sadness promptly slump._


Το πρωτότυπο, για ευκολία:

_Τα παιδιά κάτω στον κάμπο δεν μιλάν' με τον καιρό,
μόνο πέφτουν στα ποτάμια για να πιάσουν τον σταυρό.
Τα παιδιά κάτω στον κάμπο κυνηγούν έναν τρελό,
τονε πνίγουν με τα χέρια και τον καίνε στον γιαλό.

Έλα κόρη της σελήνης, κόρη του αυγερινού.
Να χαρίσεις στα παιδιά μας λίγα χάδια τ' ουρανού.
Τα παιδιά κάτω στον κάμπο κυνηγάνε τους αστούς,
πετσοκόβουν τα κεφάλια από εχθρούς και από πιστούς.

Τα παιδιά κάτω στον κάμπο κόβουν δεντρολιβανιές,
και στολίζουν τα πηγάδια για να πέσουν μέσα οι νιες.
Τα παιδιά μες στα χωράφια κοροϊδεύουν τον παπά,
του φοράνε όλα τ' άμφια και τον πάν' στην αγορά.

Έλα κόρη της σελήνης, έλα κι άναψε φωτιά.
Κοίτα τόσα παλικάρια που κοιμούνται στη νυχτιά.
Τα παιδιά δεν έχουν μνήμη, τους προγόνους τους πουλούν
και ό,τι αρπάξουν δεν θα μείνει γιατί ευθύς μελαγχολούν._


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 13, 2013)

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι "με τον καιρό" εδώ σημαίνει "as time goes by" και όχι "με τα στοιχεία της φύσης";


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2013)

Όχι. Και γι' άλλα δεν είμαι σίγουρος ως προς το νόημα, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάποια πηγή γι' αυτά. Αν ξέρει κανείς σίγουρα, θα τού ήμουν υπόχρεος. Την εκδοχή με τον καιρό την στηρίζω στο πώς αντιλαμβάνομαι το ποίημα, δηλαδή ότι τα παιδιά έχουν αλλάξει. Επίσης, αν ακούω καλά, στο τέλος του _Sweet Movie_, η χορωδία τραγουδάει "*μέσ' στον καιρό*" κι όχι "*με τον καιρό*".


----------



## bernardina (Feb 13, 2013)

Ελλή, εδώ το απόσπασμα από το Sweet Movie έχει υπότιτλους. Δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνώ με όλα τα σημεία, αλλά ρίξ' τους μια ματιά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2013)

Δες τη μετάφραση που έχει εδώ (Show more) (π.χ. converse with time).

Στο soundtrack της ταινίας ο τίτλος είναι στα γαλλικά: Les enfants dans les champs
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072235/soundtrack



(Και, αφού είδα και τα δύο του YouTube, πρέπει να πω ότι και τα δύο θέλουν αρκετές βελτιώσεις.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2013)

Στο γιουτουμπάκι πού δίνεις, nickel, έχει κι ένα λάθος στην αρχή (λέει πηγάδια αντί ποτάμια). Πάντως, άσχετα που οι εν λόγω μεταφράσεις θέλουν μερικές διορθώσεις, δεν μου κάνουν γιατί δεν διατηρούν το μέτρο. Θέλω να τραγουδιέται πάνω στην ίδια μελωδία.

Επίσης δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το "αστοί". Δεν θα έλεγα ότι ο Χατζιδάκις το χρησιμοποιεί με την ταξική του έννοια, δεδομένου του πλαισίου της ταινίας (ειδικά όσον αφορά το φινάλε και την αναγέννηση από τα κουκούλια, απ' όπου και το κομμάτι χορωδίας).


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2013)

Από το ένθετο του δίσκου:
The urchins down in the meadow 
aren't on speaking terms with time,
they just jump into the rivers 
to grab the Twelfth Night cross

The urchins down in the meadow 
like to chase a crazy man, 
they strangle him with their hands
and burn him alive on the beach

Come, daughter of the moon, 
daughter of the morning star, 
to bestow upon your children
some caresses from the heavens. 

The urchins down in the meadow 
chase all the city slickers
hacking people's heads to pieces 
both enemies' and faithful friends'.

The urchins down in the meadow 
cut little sprigs of rosemary
to decorate the water wells 
and make the young girls leap in

The urchins out in the fields 
are poking fun at the old priest, 
dressing him up in all his robes 
they drag him to the marketplace

Come, daughter of the moon, 
daughter of the morning star, 
to bestow upon your children
some caresses from the heavens 

The urchins have no memory, 
they sell their own ancestors. 
but whatever they grab won't last 
for straightaway they grow gloomy

Μετάφραση: Έιμι Μιμς


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 13, 2013)

Οι αλλαγές που θα έκανα εγώ:

Oh, the young boys in the lowlands, they speak not as time goes by,
they just dive into the rivers to retrieve the holy cross.
Oh, the young boys in the lowlands, they are hunting townsmen down,
they hack down the heads of people, whether friend they are or foe.

Come, oh daughter of the Moon, daughter of the Morning Star,
come and shine unto our children drops of heavenly caress.
Oh, the young boys in the lowlands, hunting down a crazy man,
choke the poor man with their hands and then they burn him in the sea.

Oh, the young boys in the lowlands, they are gathering rosemary,
and the walls of wells they dress up, for the girls to fall inside.
Oh, the young boys in the cornfields, they are laughing at the priest,
and they dress him in his vestments, to the market off with him.

Come, oh daughter of the Moon, come and light up fires alight,
look how many brave, young, stout boys sleep under the starry night.
Oh, the young boys have no memories, their ancestors sell off cheap,
and they'll lose all in their grasp, since in sadness promptly slump.

Μην με ρωτήσεις γιατί οι αλλαγές, γιατί έτσι μου κάθεται καλύτερα.
Δεν ξέρω καν αν είναι σωστό, δεν εμπιστεύομαι τα αγγλικά μου στη λογοτεχνία και μάλιστα στην ποίηση, ούτε ξέρω τι μου ήρθε να παρέμβω.

Αυτό το they hack down the heads of people δεν μου αρέσει, αλλά δεν έχω έμπνευση.
then they hack down all their heads....
then they cut off all their heads....
then they promptly cut their heads off...

...ουφ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2013)

Έχει ενδιαφέρουσες πινελιές αυτό. Τον τελευταίο στίχο τον είχα γράψει σχεδόν πανομοιότυπο, αλλά δεν μού καθότανε το μέτρο. Το αυτό και για το "decorate". Ενδιαφέροντα τα "city slickers" και "Twelfth Night cross". Το urchins, ενώ φυσιολογικά είναι το καλύτερο, δυστυχώς δεν κάθεται με τίποτα στο μέτρο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2013)

Α, μ' αρέσουν οι αλλαγές σου, Μελάνη!

Το "oh" βοηθάει το μέτρο (ανεβαίνει ο τόνος στο young). Το "they speak not" δεν το σκέφτηκα, αρχικά το είχα "do not speak". Κρατάω και το _townsmen_. Κρατάω και τις άλλες αλλαγές. Ευχαριστώ. :)

Αυτο το hack down κι εμένα στο λαιμό μού κάθεται. Ψάχτηκα με το _sever_, αλλά δεν έβρισκα τρόπο να ταιριάζει στο μέτρο.


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Έχει ενδιαφέρουσες πινελιές αυτό.



Ε, θα το περίμενε αυτό κανείς απο την "επίσημη" μεταφράστρια των Χατζιδάκι- Γκάτσου, δε νομίζεις;


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2013)

...
Oh, the urchins down in the meadow 
aren't on speaking terms with time,
they just jump into the rivers 
to fish out the Twelfth Night cross

Oh, the urchins down the meadow 
like to chase a crazy man, 
strangle him -lo!- with their bare hands
and they burn him by the bay

Come, you daughter of the moonbeam, 
daughter of the morning star, 
to bestow upon our children
your caresses from the sky 

All the urchins down the meadow 
chasing down the bourgeois,
hacking heads of those before them,
faithful friends be they or foes

Oh, the urchins down in the meadow 
cut some sprigs of rosemary,
slyly dressing wells of water
so the young girls will fall in

Oh, the urchins in the fields now
poking fun at the old priest, 
dress him up in all his vestments,
drag him to the marketplace

Come, you daughter of the moonbeam, 
daughter of the morning star, 
to bestow upon our children
your caresses from the sky 

Oh, the urchins have no memory, 
their ancestors they betray 
what they grab, though, won't be lasting
for at once they'll slump in gloom

Μετάφραση: Έιμι Μιμς, Προσαρμογή στο μέτρο: daeman + AoratiMelani + Hellegennes
Ρίμα; Ποια ρίμα; Θέλετε και ρίμα; Δώστε κάτι παραπάνω και βλέπουμε...
Πριν κρίνετε, τραγουδήστε το. Αν έχετε ιδέες για βελτίωση, εννοείται πως εδώ είμαστε.

Και βέβαια, Sweet Movie: 






Τα παιδιά κάτω στον κάμπο (Sweet movie). «…Ή ο θρίαμβος της εσωτερικής μου αναρχίας. Ό,τι είχα καταπιέσει μέσα μου μέχρι εκείνον τον καιρό, το βγάζω έξω τραγουδώντας και μάλιστα σε μια εποχή που κάθε άλλο παρά ανεχότανε τέτοιες “απελευθερώσεις”. Και τι δεν κάνουν εκεί κάτω στον κάμπο αυτά τα παιδιά. Κυνηγάν ένα τρελό, τον πνίγουν και τον καίνε στον γιαλό, πετσοκόβουν τα κεφάλια από εχθρούς κι από πιστούς, κόβουν δεντρολιβανιές και στολίζουν τα πηγάδια για να σπρώξουν μέσα τις νιές και να πνιγούνε, κοροϊδεύουν έναν παπά, του παίρνουν τ’ άμφια και τον αφήνουν γυμνό μέσ’ στην αγορά, πωλούν τους προγόνους τους για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί κι ύστερα μελαγχολούν…

Όλ’ αυτά, ταιριάξαν απόλυτα με την αποκάλυψη που πραγματοποιούσε ο Μακαβέγιεφ στην ταινία του “Σουίτ Μούβι” για το έγκλημα στο δάσος του Κατύν. Κάθε αναφορά στο γεγονός αυτό, με τις θλιβερές σκηνές από τα παλιά επίκαιρα που δεν προβλήθηκαν ποτέ πριν από το “Σουίτ Μούβι”, είχε το τραγούδι μου πανίσχυρο να συνοδεύει τις τραγικές εικόνες. Και, επιτέλους, άρχιζα να νιώθω μια βαθιά ικανοποίηση έξω από τις άθλιες σκοπιμότητες του καιρού μας».

~ Μάνος Χατζιδάκις (από την Καθημερινή, 28-5-2006)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 14, 2013)

Πάντως αυτή η εκδοχή είναι η μεταγενέστερη, που το ρεφρέν επαναλαμβάνεται. Στην αρχική εκδοχή, το ρεφρέν μεταβάλλεται την δεύτερη φορά:

_Έλα κόρη της σελήνης, έλα κι άναψε φωτιά.
Κοίτα τόσα παλικάρια που κοιμούνται στη νυχτιά._


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2013)

Δεν θα το πιστέψεις, αλλά μόλις τώρα αυτό παρατήρησα κι εγώ. Μα ποιος έχει κουράγια τέτοια ώρα;

Έλα κόρη της σελήνης, έλα κι άναψε φωτιά.
Κοίτα τόσα παλικάρια που κοιμούνται στη νυχτιά.

Come, you daughter of the moonbeam, 
come and light the fire bright 
Look at all these young and brave ones
sleeping in the still of night


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 14, 2013)

Συγχαρητήρια, Daeman! Χάρηκα τόσο που μετροποίησες την επίσημη μετάφραση, που έβαλα μέχρι και κόμμα στην προσφώνηση! :)


----------



## Earion (Feb 14, 2013)

Μπράβο Δαεμάνε, επιτέλους! Εκεί που λέει για τους αστούς, πόσο νερόβραστες μου φάνηκαν οι προηγούμενες μεταφράσεις! Τι townspeople βρε παιδιά, η ταινία είναι των αρχών της δεκαετίας του '70, δεν αναλογίζεστε τι θα πει αυτό; Απόηχοι από Μάη να συγκλονίζουν την ατμόσφαιρα, δονήσεις από μαζικούς αγώνες, απελευθέρωση της λιβιδώς και Βίλχελμ Ράιχ, να βρουν τα όνειρα εκδίκηση, ξεβρακώστε τις εξουσίες, σκατά στα μούτρα της κάθε αυθεντίας, κάτω οι παπάδες, Άκουαλανγκ! (ή, όπως έλεγε κι ένας ποιητής, «κάτω η διαλεκτική των τεχνικών της εξουσίας! Έξοδος!»). Τους μπουρζουάδες θα σεβαστούμε;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 14, 2013)

Δαεμάνε και Εαρίωνα, kudos!


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 14, 2013)

Earion said:


> Μπράβο Δαεμάνε, επιτέλους! Εκεί που λέει για τους αστούς, πόσο νερόβραστες μου φάνηκαν οι προηγούμενες μεταφράσεις! Τι townspeople βρε παιδιά, η ταινία είναι των αρχών της δεκαετίας του '70, δεν αναλογίζεστε τι θα πει αυτό; Απόηχοι από Μάη να συγκλονίζουν την ατμόσφαιρα, δονήσεις από μαζικούς αγώνες, απελευθέρωση της λιβιδώς και Βίλχελμ Ράιχ, να βρουν τα όνειρα εκδίκηση, ξεβρακώστε τις εξουσίες, σκατά στα μούτρα της κάθε αυθεντίας, κάτω οι παπάδες, Άκουαλανγκ! (ή, όπως έλεγε κι ένας ποιητής, «κάτω η διαλεκτική των τεχνικών της εξουσίας! Έξοδος!»). Τους μπουρζουάδες θα σεβαστούμε;



Οι περισσότερες αποδόσεις αυτήν την λέξη χρησιμοποιούν, αλλά, όπως δήλωσα και πιο πάνω, αμφιβάλλω ότι αυτό εννοούσε ο Χατζιδάκις. Δεν ταιριάζει με την ταινία, για την οποία άλλωστε έγραψε το τραγούδι, και μάλλον η επιλογή της λέξης ήταν για λόγους ρίμας (ομοιοκαταληκτεί με τους πιστούς).


----------



## bernardina (Feb 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Οι περισσότερες αποδόσεις αυτήν την λέξη χρησιμοποιούν, αλλά, όπως δήλωσα και πιο πάνω, αμφιβάλλω ότι αυτό εννοούσε ο Χατζιδάκις. Δεν ταιριάζει με την ταινία, για την οποία άλλωστε έγραψε το τραγούδι, και μάλλον η επιλογή της λέξης ήταν για λόγους ρίμας (ομοιοκαταληκτεί με τους πιστούς).



Καταρχάς, την πρώτη εκδοχή του τραγουδιού την έγραψε για το θεατρικό του Δαμιανού και ήταν ένα σχόλιο πάνω στα τραγικά γεγονότα του Εμφύλιου. Η δεύτερη διασκευή γράφτηκε για το Σουίτ Μούβι και είναι ένα δεύτερο, ίσως πιο εκτεταμένο σχόλιο, πάνω σε άλλα τραγικά γεγονότα.

Όμως, μην προσπαθείς να δεις τη στιχουργία του Μ.Χ. σαν ντοκιμαντέρ --δες τη περισσότερο ως ένα είδος μαγικού ρεαλισμού. Επιπλέον δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σε ξενίζει η σημασία του αστού με την έννοια του μπουρζουά, αφού όλα προς τα κει δείχνουν... Και προφανώς _δεν_ έγινε για λόγους ρίμας. Ο Εαρίωνας τα αναλύει μια χαρά.;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 14, 2013)

Η πρώτη εκδοχή δεν έχει σχέση με την δεύτερη, είναι τελείως διαφορετικά τραγούδια με άλλο στίχο και άλλη μελωδία και μόνο κοινό σημείο το μέτρο και τον ομώνυμο στίχο. Στο Sweet Movie γιατί να αναφέρεται σε μπουρζουάδες; Η ιστορικότητα της εποχής είναι γνωστή και καλά τα λέει ο Εαρίωνας, απλά δεν βλέπω στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση να κολλάνε με το τραγούδι καθεαυτό. Η ταινία βέβαια είναι στο πνεύμα της εποχής και έχει βαρύ πολιτικό υπόβαθρο, αλλά συμβολίζει άλλα πράγματα· την τραγική ειρωνεία της ιστορίας, την βία, την ελευθερία, την απελευθέρωση, το τέλος εποχής και την αναγέννηση. Τουλάχιστον έτσι το βλέπω εγώ, γεννημένος μακριά από εκείνη την εποχή.


----------



## Earion (Feb 14, 2013)

Δεν γνώριζα ότι υπήρξε και πρώτη εκδοχή του τραγουδιού (για έργο του Δαμιανού; ποιο;). Και πάντως αυτό που ακουγόταν στην ταινία ταιριάζει απόλυτα με το πνεύμα της ταινίας (για το περιεχόμενο και το πνεύμα της οποίας παραπέμπω στη αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια· πλούσιο υλικό, απροσδόκητα, έχει και η ουγγρική Βικιπαίδεια, όπως διαβάζω με τη βοήθεια του Γούγλη). Όπως και να 'χει, το μαστίγωμα της χυδαιότητας του ερωτικού ήθους των μπουρζουάδων, η καταγγελία της καταπίεσης του ανθρώπινου σώματος, και η πολιτική γελοιοποίηση αστισμού από τη μια και κομουνισμού από την άλλη είναι ακριβώς ό,τι θα περίμενα από έναν αναρχικό του έρωτα, έναν αριστοκράτη αναρχικό όπως ο Χατζιδάκις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 14, 2013)

Το έργο του Δαμιανού ήταν το "Το Καλοκαίρι θα Θερίσουμε". Εκεί το τραγούδι έχει πιο αισιόδοξους στίχους, άλλη μουσική αλλά ίδιο μέτρο.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 14, 2013)

Earion said:


> Δεν γνώριζα ότι υπήρξε και πρώτη εκδοχή του τραγουδιού (για έργο του Δαμιανού; ποιο; )



Αυτό που λέει ο Ελληγενής: _Το καλοκαίρι θα θερίσουμε._ Δες κι εδώ, έχει αρκετές πληροφορίες.


----------



## Earion (Feb 14, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 14, 2013)

Παρακαλώ. :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 26, 2019)

...
Ιταλική απόδοση από τον Πιέρ Πάολο Παζολίνι και την Dacia Maraini:

I ragazzi giù nel campo
Non si curano del tempo
Ma si buttano dentro i fiumi
Per pescare la croce premio

I ragazzi giù nel campo
Dan la caccia ad un pazzo
Poi lo strozzano con le mani
E lo bruciano in riva al mare.

Vieni figlia della Luna
Della stella mattutina
Che regala a questi ragazzi
Le carezze del gran cielo!

I ragazzi giù nel campo
Dan la caccia ai borghesi
Tagliano a pezzi
A pezzi le teste
Dei nemici e dei fedeli

I ragazzi giù nel campo
Colgono rami e rosmarino
E camuffano buche e pozzi
Per acciuffare le ragazze

I ragazzi giù nel campo
Dan la caccia ad un ricco
Gli fan togliere i denti d’oro
E li portano al mercato.

Vieni figlia della Luna
Della stella mattutina
Che regala a questi ragazzi
Le carezze del gran cielo!

I ragazzi giù nel campo
Non possegono memoria
Perciò vendono gli antenati
Poi son presi da tristezza.

I ragazzi giù nel campo / Mános Hadjidákis (Μάνος Χατζιδάκις); Pier Paolo Pasolini et Dacia Maraini, adaptation italienne.

https://www.manoshadjidakis.com/i-ragazzi-giu-nel-campo-τα-παιδιά-κάτω-στον-κάμπο-c-e-forse-vita-sulla-terra-i-ragazzi-g/


Τα παιδιά κάτω στον κάμπο - Daniela Davoli






Καλοστρατιά στον Ντούσαν Μακαβέγιεφ, που μας άφησε χρόνους χτες.


----------

